# IHS doncaster



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

is there another doncaster show this year?

is it for IHS members only?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I've heard there is one in October. Not sure of the date though.

Should be open to the public but I'm a member now anyway.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

cheers, i used to be but haven't renewed membership,

i looked on the site but couldnt find a date


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I cut and pasted this from the IHS email I got


 "Our third Breeders’ Meeting of the year will take place on Sunday, 2nd September at the Dome, Doncaster. Richard is now taking bookings for tables at this meeting. Usual rules apply; hopefully we will be able to open this meeting to non-members too but this will be confirmed at a later date. For further information or to book tables please contact Richard Brook " on 01274 548342

Hope this helps.

Stephen.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

wicked id love to go, id best sign up for the IHS though just incase


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh im going! and i think my wife might even go, getting a family membership


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm going...


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

ill go if its open to the public


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

same.. doncaster aint that far from me... in comparison the the barking show etc 

so if its open to the public... ima go 

peace

James


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it's too far for me 

Does membership with the FBH count for the IHS shows out of interest?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

whoooo.. another one! 

think we might have to go to this one...

Doncaster's not too far from us  

sami


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

quite a few tables already booked for this one..should be good


----------



## snake_slave (Jun 12, 2007)

How much is it to book a table??


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

snake_slave said:


> How much is it to book a table??


if you give richard brook a ring he can give you all the prices and details 01274548342


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

do you know if there are going to be alot of leopard gecko morphs available?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> do you know if there are going to be alot of leopard gecko morphs available?


normally loads of them


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

excellent, the last one i went to back in 05, they had ball pythons for 2 grand an albino one, are they that expensive still?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> excellent, the last one i went to back in 05, they had ball pythons for 2 grand an albino one, are they that expensive still?


no idea i know nothing about ball pythons


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Does membership with the FBH count for the IHS shows out of interest?


I understand that it does count as a valid membership.

I just remembered I have not booked my own tables yet 
Have to ring Richard soon.

Stephen.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

how many of you are going to make the trip down? or up?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I think it's too far for me
> 
> Does membership with the FBH count for the IHS shows out of interest?


yep it does


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

what time do the doors open please?


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice one please please open to public i only live 10min from the dome and would love to go


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

i wouldnt go again...its very close to me but wasnt worth the bother or the money imo

will be in egypt on holiday anyway:grin1:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Well since im wasting 2 weeks of my life on Azazels sofa while shes in T'Gypt i may wander over to prod people i know again... *if* i get off the sofa that is...


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Well since im wasting 2 weeks of my life on Azazels sofa while shes in T'Gypt i may wander over to prod people i know again...


lol your welcome to sleep in the guestbedroom or even sleep in our massive superking...though the couches are amazingly comfy. you should be able to get the bus to the train station and a train out there no problem


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Azazel777 said:


> lol your welcome to sleep in the guestbedroom or even sleep in our massive superking...though the couches are amazingly comfy. you should be able to get the bus to the train station and a train out there no problem


 
If you think im choosing anything over that sofa you're crazier than you look :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Leave me to what keeps me quiet woman :lol2:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

is the dome close to the train station?


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Not that far but wouldn't walk it about 5 to 10 min in car here are directions for you

Summary: 2.5 miles (4 minutes)

*Mile*
*Instruction*
*For*
*0.0*
*Depart Doncaster [Trafford Way, Doncaster, DN1 1, United Kingdom, Tel: +44 8457-484950] on A630 [Trafford Way] (North)*
*0.5 mi*

0.5
At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto A638 [Trafford Way]
0.4 mi

1.0
At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A18 [Carr House Road]
0.9 mi

1.9
At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto A638 [Bawtry Road]
0.4 mi

2.3
At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto Gliwice Way
0.2 mi

*2.5*
*Arrive Gliwice Way, Doncaster DN4 5*


*SUMMARY*
Driving distance: 2.5 miles
Trip duration: 4 minutes
Driving time: 4 minutes
Cost: £0.45

what time do the doors open and how much is it to get in


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

what time do the doors open and how much is it to get in
members £2.50 doors at 10.15am
non-members £5.00 doors at 10.45am


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> I've heard there is one in October. Not sure of the date though.
> 
> Should be open to the public but I'm a member now anyway.


How much is it to become a member and how long does it last before u have to re-new it?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> How much is it to become a member and how long does it last before u have to re-new it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


Membership's for one January-December year (if you join at the end of a previous year, you get your membership for the following year).

I don't remember what the membership costs are, though. I got mine in October of last year.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Membership's for one January-December year (if you join at the end of a previous year, you get your membership for the following year).
> 
> I don't remember what the membership costs are, though. I got mine in October of last year.


www.*international*-*herpetological*-*society*.org think its all on here


----------

